# New Brute Owner - Few Q's



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

I just bought a 2008 Brute Force 750 EFI with 26" Carlisle Mud Wolfs and man I love it! I bought it off a friend of a friend who only put 371kms / 39 hrs of ride time on it. Got it for a good deal too.

I just have to say I can't believe the power this thing has and the V-twin sounds mean! I was looking at a Polaris but after I rode the Brute my mind was made up.

I needed to unload my previous quad because I needed something better. No snickering please but I had the Baja Motorsports Wilderness Trail 400 that I put 3000 kms on. It was ok but I was always fixing something on it. It lacked power and had no low gear. When I went riding with my brother who has a 07 Brute 650 with 28" Outlaws, Gorilla rear end and fully snorkeled, he often needed to wait or pull me out of the mud. Oh yeah, my brother-in-law has a 2010 Polaris 500 HO and my Dad has a 2011 Grizzly 550 EFI that often left me in the dust. Different story now!

Anyways, I was looking through various posts / topics and couldn't find some answers I need. 

Here are a few questions:

1) How deep can a stock 08 Brute 750 go in the water before it'll start to suck in the CVT or air box? I may snorkel it next spring. I don't play in the water much.

2) Does the front locker handle need to be adjusted from time to time?

3) What would be the best bang for your buck for performance add-on? CDI, exhaust... Not that it really needs it but you never know.

4) Any "watch out for" on an 08 750?

Thanks in advance!

DanOMite


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a pic...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the 08's really dont like the water


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

1-Not too sure on that because I've always had mine snorkeld, maybe someone can you chime in on that one.

2-Yea the Diff lock does need to be adjusted I beleive every 300 miles or something like that, should say in the manual

3-Best bang for the buck depends on what you are doing. Mods on these brutes are endless... really:bigok:

4-Keep water out and oil in is very Important in these Kawies, I must say. That is probably the "Golden Rule" for these, IMO.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

1) For peace of mind-just snorkel it and dont look back!
2)^Agreed-just check your manual (you can download it here if you are a paying member)
3)Rad relocate-All Brute Radiators HATE mud!! They get clogged, run hot, and are hard to clean. Oil cooler, temp guage, and fan switch-helps with the brute running cooler, always a plus. Other than that the possibilities are endless
4)Use dielectric grease on EVERY electrical connection-to include the plugs (especially if youre planning on getting into any water) Front diff seal (its a Kawi flaw they just leak)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well you may want to stay out of mud if you don't like taking tons of time working on it. I know i'm converting mine back to a trail bike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My 08 lives in water runs great


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> My 08 lives in water runs great


Mine runs great but it just tears seals up


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah the price we pay to play


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> My 08 lives in water runs great


 
Mine too!


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I did go pretty deep in Lake Winnipeg (Canadian dude here) and the brute performed well. 

If anyone has anymore comments on an 08 brute they would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I"d go on and snork it... if you wait, eventually you will regret not doing it sooner... There have been several on here who said no at first and a few month later were posting "well got water in her.. now what?" threads... haha...

I hate that for anyone but, snorks are a cheap insurance, cause you never know when you might drop off in something fender (or more) deep.

Another best bang for your buck are new clutch springs, if you plan on putting on some better tires.

Exhaust, PC, stuff like that.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yes please snorkel it. Even if you don't plan on going deep. You can make the snorkels short if you want the stock look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

How deep? Or better yet how fast can you hit a mud puddle without getting water in the airbox. Never had the problem since I bought mine set-up. But I hear people talking about splashing water up and into the box.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

I was curious to see how deep I can go (no running start or splashing). Just slowly going deep. I can't see how high the CVT vents go and won't have an opportunity to open it up for awhile. 

Does anyone have pics of the stock CVT breather setup from when performing mods? If I see the pic I can determine height etc...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The airbox and CVT intake are side by side, on the front of the airbox, under the handlebars.... and the exhaust is behind the motor...

just go to our snork instructions page and you can see pics of all of it...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel

This is the box intake



















The CVT intake tube comes up right beside that.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Msd programmer and muzzy pro exhaust. you wont believe the extra power these two items will give you along with the above stated mods


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Cool, another Manitoba guy! I am from northern Manitoba (Gillam)

I have 2, 09 brutes and I am in the middle of snorkeling both of them! 

- A fan switch is also a good mod to do. Cheap and easy, and can help keep the brute running a bit cooler when needed.
- remove the KEBC fork (extends the life of the belt)
- Oil cooler
- Washing the output shaft area after every ride seems to help extend the life of that seal as well (Garden hose, do not use a presure washer!)
- Change to polyurathane a-arm bushings when the stock ones wear out
- Skid plates


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Another Manitoba Brute!! Sweet!! South eastern boy here!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> the 08's really dont like the water


I have to disagree with you on that, my 08 has been rack deep more times than I remember if you seal everything really good and use alot of dielectric grease you should be fine. Snorkels are a must do, they are cheap insurance.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

hp488 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that, my 08 has been rack deep more times than I remember if you seal everything really good and use alot of dielectric grease you should be fine. Snorkels are a must do, they are cheap insurance.


Its the engine seals that made me stop. If they didn't leak I'd be rack deep right now instead of posting this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! 

This forum kicks butt!


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

When I found this video I needed to post it to this thread. I can't believe how deep he goes w/o swamping the machine! Pure stock 09 Brute 750.

He's definitely got skill when you see how he handles the Brute. I looked other videos he's posted and he's added a snorkel, lift tires etc... since.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I would never have tried that.

as far as mods go, I'd do snorkles, then evaluate where i ride and how i ride, then set it up for that. If you ride a lot of trails, you may not want a big lifted bike that don't turn worth a crap. And if you ride in the mud, those 26's need to go. Lift + big tires + clutch springs would help out a lot.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm mostly a trail rider and would never consider going that deep stock (knowing my luck!). Snorkels are definitely on the list for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DanOMite said:


> When I found this video I needed to post it to this thread. I can't believe how deep he goes w/o swamping the machine! Pure stock 09 Brute 750.
> 
> He's definitely got skill when you see how he handles the Brute. I looked other videos he's posted and he's added a snorkel, lift tires etc... since.
> 
> All stock Brute 750i Goin' deep! - YouTube


Im sorry but that's just plain ignorant. I'd be willing to bet he's been in the motor since them to replace damaged parts lol...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

DanOMite said:


> When I found this video I needed to post it to this thread. I can't believe how deep he goes w/o swamping the machine! Pure stock 09 Brute 750.
> 
> He's definitely got skill when you see how he handles the Brute. I looked other videos he's posted and he's added a snorkel, lift tires etc... since.
> 
> All stock Brute 750i Goin' deep! - YouTube


i would never attempt that deep either, without my snorks..


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

DanOMite said:


> Yeah I'm mostly a trail rider and would never consider going that deep stock (knowing my luck!). Snorkels are definitely on the list for me.


Be sure to clean your a/f after every ride and do reagular oil changes the brute is like a shop vac and sucks up dust bad.


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Stupid question.. I just bought my 2012 Brute and havent really had time to look at it closely.... Does the airbox have a drain plug? Forgive me for the ignorant posts...lol.. I will try to catch on soon...lol..

Also, if I snorkel it, will it void my warranty? I have a 5 yr extended warranty and dont wanna mess it up. I have no plans of burying it in water . Maybe just a creek crossing from time to time... I am a trail rider...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should have a duckbill drain and a separate plugged drain. If you search "duck bill" or "airbox drain" you should find the thread about them. I would imagine the 2012 has one too. All others did.


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> It should have a duckbill drain and a separate plugged drain. If you search "duck bill" or "airbox drain" you should find the thread about them. I would imagine the 2012 has one too. All others did.


thanks for the info... I just searched the airbox plug... will search like you said.. Thanks again..


----------



## Fourxfool (Nov 23, 2011)

New to the forum here but reading through the posts I noticed nobody said anything about cleaning the mud out of the fuel tank shroud. Just took my tank out last night and had everything from pine cones to orange slice sized rocks rubbing on the bottom of the tank. Gonna clean it up in the morning to see what damage has been done to the tank. By the way this is a great forum even for somebody that just rides the mts. of washington state.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually we DO have one. Search tank skid mod. or just look in the main how to section should be there.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome DanOMite, and good choice on the Brute. I just go my 05 a month ago, and the first thing I did was a wich and some 27' Vamps. 

My next plan is snorkels, using the MIMB instructions. after that clutch springs, a lift, and bigger tires.

X2 on the dielectric grease, made a HUGE difference on both my bikes when water was unavoidable.

I say be sure to have a winch, even if your bike isnt the biggest and baddest, you can be your own hero with a well maintained winch. 

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

another manitoba brute owner ... awesome .... 

snorkel her for sure ,... to start ... 

then after that the list is endless


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Not snorkeled here as I am mainly a trail rider but I've had mine as deep as the guy in the video. Airbox has always been dry. Over the weekend I was riding a shallow pond and the front end dropped in over the rack. Cvt filled with water but the airbox was good somehow. Got pretty lucky.
Apparently I didn't seal my headlight very good when I did the hids. This bulb quit working, but about three days later it works again lol. Had to have my buddy who just bought a brand new 11 brute pull me out lol. I was surprised though as there isn't much of a power difference between my 07 and his.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

heydockyle said:


> Not snorkeled here as I am mainly a trail rider but I've had mine as deep as the guy in the video. Airbox has always been dry. Over the weekend I was riding a shallow pond and the front end dropped in over the rack. Cvt filled with water but the airbox was good somehow. Got pretty lucky.
> Apparently I didn't seal my headlight very good when I did the hids. This bulb quit working, but about three days later it works again lol. Had to have my buddy who just bought a brand new 11 brute pull me out lol. I was surprised though as there isn't much of a power difference between my 07 and his.


Ive never even been that deep with the snorkels...... I'm surprised you don't have serious amounts of water in your engine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^That sucks, when I put Hid's on mine I put a whole tube of epoxy just on the 2 main headlight bulbs. It sure is waterproof though, lights up little fish when I go rack deep.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Fourxfool said:


> New to the forum here but reading through the posts I noticed nobody said anything about cleaning the mud out of the fuel tank shroud. Just took my tank out last night and had everything from pine cones to orange slice sized rocks rubbing on the bottom of the tank. Gonna clean it up in the morning to see what damage has been done to the tank. By the way this is a great forum even for somebody that just rides the mts. of washington state.


while you have the gas tank out do the tank skid mod..its a must while you have the tank out .my buddy did his and wow its so easy to clean up now...dont do the one with the foam stuff do the one where you drill holes in it though. when i take my tank off i will be drilling the holes


----------



## Fourxfool (Nov 23, 2011)

Got the tank all cleaned up and drilled some much needed drain holes in the shroud. Going riding in the snow on saturday so we'll see how it works.


----------

